# aortic root replacement code



## lgrisham (Jul 24, 2008)

Please help. I'm a new coder for heart surgery and of course having a tough time. Thank you,
Lynn


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 26, 2008)

Try 33863  (Ascending aorta graft, with cardiopulmonary bypass, with or without valve suspension; with aortic root replacement using composite prosthesis and coronary reconstruction)


----------



## lgrisham (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Mindy:

Thanks so much for aortic root answer. This helped a lot. 

Lynn


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 30, 2008)

no problem


----------

